# Ägypten Bericht



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*Salam aleikum Freunde des Angelsports:q

*Vorwort:

Dieses Jahr gings zum 4. und letzten Mal nach Ägypten ans Rote Meer. Und wie immer war die Spannung hoch bei mir. Hab ich doch immer so viel vor. #:

Wir sollten mit NIKKI Air fliegen und die sind in Sachen Sportgepäck ja alles andere als günstig. Ne mach ich nicht. Also Ruten ins Abwasserrohr und ab in einen Snowboardrucksack. Die Dinger sind ja sehr lang und ich weiss aus Erfahrung das die Airlines das als normales Gepäck durchgehen lassen. 







Flug war gut und so erreichten wir unser Hotel in knappen 4.5 Stunden. Raus aus dem Flieger wars mega warm mit 32 Grad und kaum Wind. Herrlich:k

Wir waren früh im Hotel und so begang das übliche Prozedere. Allen hallo sagen und Angelzeug richten.






Links ne Wallerspin mit 2.40m Wg bis 180gramm. Shimano Socorro 5000. 0,40 geflochten, 10Meter Fluro 0.65 und am Ende rund 1m 1.0 Fluro.

Dann SavageGear MPP 2.0m Wg bis 100gramm. Daiwa Ninja 4000. 0.20geflochten mit 5m 0.65 Fluro

Lars Hansen Seatrout 3.15. Wg bis 42 Gramm. Daiwa Crossfire 4000. 0.17 geflochten mit rund 10m Fluro 0.50.

Zum Schluss noch die "kleine" Black Master irgendwas 2m mit 20g Wg und Rolle keine Ahnung.. ist für kleinere Angellei.


Am ersten Tag zieh ich immer los. Quasi um Anzufischen Im Juli hab ich nach paar Würfen am ersten Tag schon meinen Topköder verloren. Deswegen diesmal "Vorsicht":q






Es war kurz vor Sonnenuntergang mit Ebbe und leichten Wellen. War mir sicher das nix beisst. Aber Hauptsache bissl Köder gebadet:vik:

Nach paar Würfen packte was den Jig und los ging die Bremse.. Fisch schwimmt quer raus. Penng Fluro durch. 0,65.

#q#q#q Auf den nächsten Jig beisst ein Hornhecht. Der schüttelt sich aber los...egal. Die Viecher sind eh schwer zu fangen mit grossen Haken.


​


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Wir gehen früh ins Bett.. Wollen am morgen zur Lagune laufen um dort ganz "spezielle" Fische zu fangen.:k

Bonefish..die Teile gehen trotz ihrer Grösse ab wie die Sau. Ich weiss aus Erfahrung das es die dort gibt und das im xxl Format. 

Es ist nicht so heiss heute und wir laufen.











Boar dieser Weg.. in Flipflops#q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat






Null Wind null Aktivität


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Die Zähne sind nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist das Riff und die Fluchtrichtung des Fisches.


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Am Strand liegt ne fette Salbe die gestrandet ist.. locker 2.5Meter lang.. 






Lagunen Chef Saed ist nicht da. Wir fangen trotzdem an zu angeln.






Ich hab meine neuen Rutenhalter vergessen #q so halten wir die Ruten einfach in der Hand. Gefischt wird mit rund 7gramm Blei und einer Sardine.. Bügel ist auf.

Bei meiner Frau knallt es fast sofort und so fängt sie mit zittrigen Händen ihren ersten Fisch im Roten Meer. Ja Hase des ist halt was anderes als ein 20cm Barsch :m

Nicht der Grösste aber ein Kämpfer.


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Die Fische sind da und so fang ich doch glatt auch einen.. an der Minirute eine wahre Freude.. die heissen in Amerika nicht umsonst "Dragscreamer" :m
Da ist nicht einfach reinkurbeln...|rolleyes







Es geht immermal einer verloren.. egal sind genug da :m
Und sie werden grösser


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Frau drillt grad was grosses:q






Achso was mir grad auffällt|krach: wer hat das Datum an der Cam eingestellt?????#t


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Zwischendrin knallt es dann mal ordentlich. Knoten am Haken geht auf#q#q Des ist mir ja noch nie passiert?! War das das 100cm Bonefish Monster#c

Wir fangen noch mehr Bonefish und andere Flossenträger






Wir gehen dann auch nach rund 2 Stunden.. Haben Hunger.

Ja der Trip hat sich gelohnt.. Angelziel 1 und 2 erfüllt.

Bonefish satt für beide#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

#6Danke für den Bericht


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

So endgeil wieder, Bericht wie Fotos!!

Gleiche Art Bonefish wie in den Staaten?


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Gehe Abends noch ans Riff. Kaum Welle. Es knallt zweimal ordentlich.. beide Male schwimmen die Fische raus. Da ist dann nur noch die Geflochtene und die hält das nicht aus. Ich übe jedesmal viel viel Druck aus um die Fische daran zu hindern. Aber ehrlich bei noch mehr Druck zerreis ich das Maul der Fische..
Bei Flut und Monsterwellen ist das einfacher die Fische ans Ufer zu bekommen.. Hab ja schon viele Travellys aus dem gefährlichen Bereich gebracht. Auch wenn dann später aus Dummheit verloren

Dieser Tag macht Hoffnung auf mehr


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Ich glaube da gibt es überhaupt nur zwei Arten.. (angabe ohne Gewähr) #c

3. Tag 


Wache auf guck raus was das Wetter und das Meer macht. Beim öffnen der Tür trifft mich fast der Schlag.. 6:00 Uhr 25 Grad und ne Luftfeuchte wie in den Tropen 85% total bedeckt. Null komma null Welle.






Bei so Wetter und so Wasser beisst nix.. !#d

Es ist so schwül. Null Wind.. einfach ekelig. Haben den restlichen Tag bissl Muffe vor Starkregen und Gewitter. Das ist im diesem Land nicht lustig.

Gehen auch nicht mehr fischen am diesem und nächsten Tag. Bringt nix. Stehe auch ungern mit der Rute im Wasser wenns jeder Zeit anfängt zu blitzen.

Alles ist nass und nee.


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Als dann das Wetter wieder umschlägt leutet das auch den "Winter" ein.. jetzt ist der Himmel wieder blau und der Wind blässt. Und wie der blässt. Am morgen erst mit 19Knoten gegen Mittag waren es 27!!

Meer ist bissl unruhig und so geh ich erstmal ans Riff.







UV Schutz.. fast Plicht.. und schützt vor Wind






Heute ist Hornhecht Party.. diese Mistviecher.. von 8 gehakten nur einen an Land gebracht|uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Es ist immernoch früh am Morgen und so laufe ich wieder an die Lagune.
Man dieser Weg. 4 Kilometer über Stock und Stein. Alles was sich ändert ist der Untergrund.




















Irgendwann wird dein Schatten dein bester Freund. Mit ihm ist man nie alleine Auf dem Hinweg ist er noch voller Tatendrang.. Auf dem Rückweg meinst grätig und läuft hinter einem


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Man dieser Gegenwind.. echt übel..

Ziel erreicht. Möchte heute Spinnfischen in der Laguna.. 
Hab dort schon einige Barracudas gefangen und auch einige Gt´s.







Hier fang ich an.. Leider auf der Seite viel Müll und vorallem übel Gegenwind.. 






Fische die komplette rechte Seit ab ohne auch nur einen Biss#c








Links ums Eck bei den Barracudas sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Nicht mal die ....... Eidechsenfische wollen fressen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

man fiebert schon auf das näxte Posting - so klasse von Dir, Krallblei!!


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Trampe erstmal zurück.. des klappt eigentlich immer. 

Abends am Riff wieder einen Knaller verloren diesmal sogar an der Wallerspinn. Irgendwas knallt weit draussen auf einen 120gramm Jig es geht hin und her. Ich seh schon mein Fluro wieder im Wasser. Diesmal, diesmal ist er fällig. Leider schiesst er dann quer übers flache Riffdach. Er ist grösser als alles andere was bisher hier dranhin. Muss ihm hinterher. Nein nein nein. Der einzigste grosse Stein weit und breit der aus dem Wasser ragt.......#q#q#q

Neeeeeeee:c:c:c
Der grösste Bluefintravelly bisher. Fast safe. 
Der Drill und die grosse Rute haben alles abverlangt von mir.
Muss danach Pause machen.. Meine Hände halten das nicht aus. 

Wechsel auf MPP und fang beim ersten Wurf nen Hornhecht.






Der bedankt sich erstmal mit einem Biss... *Aua*


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Hab leider nix mehr aufgeschrieben jetzt.. muss jetzt bissl zusammenbasteln. (heisst nicht erfinden):q also nicht wundern wenns bissl quer jetzt wird.

An einem Tag waren wir in der Stadt und wollten bissl spinnfischen.. Ich machs ganz kurz.. Null Bisse#d












Die Kanäle haben einen grossen und auch tiefen Zugang zum Meer.. Zig Brücken und Kanten.. wir fischten mit 0.30 Fluro und Gummifischen.. nix. null komma nix..


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*






Haben dann abgebrochen und waren lecker essen mit Freunden.. ganz ägyptisch.. essen auf dem Boden mit den Händen#6

An einem Morgen waren wir nochmal an der Lagune.. wir wollten Trampen aber keiner hielt an.. Lag wohl an meiner Hose;+

So liefen wir und promt verliebten sich auch unsere Schatten :k





Es windet wie die Sau.
Wir fangen auch.







Aber verlieren auch welche..


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Am Nachmittag gehts weiter.. Muss jetzt ins Krankenhaus zu Papa.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Sag gute Besserung unbekannterweise!


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Danke Thomas. Wenn jeder Leser nur einmal kurz den Daumen für meinen Dad drückt ist viel geholfen.

Danke Euch#6#6

So nach soviel schlechten Nachrichten heute hab ich wieder total den Faden verloren..

Versuche es weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

lass Dir Zeit - gibt immer wichtigeres!!


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Das ganze muss warten. Muss wieder weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

daumen drück


----------



## Salt (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Ohman.....erstmal deinem Dad alles gute gewünscht & die Daumen gedrückt!

Aber Hut ab vor der Bonefishangelei.
Wahrscheinlich wird deine Lagune jetzt bald von einer Horde Fliegenfischer überrannt.


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Danke Euch Zwei.

Hm wohl eher nicht. Das ganze Gebiet ist Eigentum von einem  Scheich aus Saudi Arabien. Die Lagune wurde umzäunt. Davon ist aber nicht mehr viel zu sehen. Die Lagune wird bewacht von 3 Männern. Es kommen jeden Tag Touris dort vorbei. Wenn sie auf den Klippen stehen und Bilder machen ist es kein Problem. Dort baden zu gehen oder zur anderen Seite zu gehen ist eigentlich tabu. Und sie sorgen dafür das du gehst. Sehr freundlich aber bestimmend.  Eigentlich läuft das so ab.
Wir laufen hin und erstmal zu ihm. Wir reden so gut es geht und trinken Tee. Dann läuft er mit uns um die Ecke und bittet/erlaubt es uns dort zu fischen. Er dürfte es mir eigentlich nicht erlauben. Wir kamen oft an und mussten gehen weil "hoher" Besuch heute kommt und dort "Party" macht. Das sind dann Menschen mit weißen Gewanden und dicken Geländewagen.. Ich brauche nicht zu erwähnen das es dann am nächsten Tag aussieht wie die Sau. 
Wir machen dann am nächsten Tag sauber und schleppen auch mal nen grossen Sack Plastikflaschen und anderen Müll Kilometerweit zurück zum Hotel. Leider macht man von so Taten irgendwie leider nie Bilder.. Sind halt ein Angelforum :q

Die erste Zusammenkunft mit mir und Saed war sehr spontan und irgendwie hat es gefunkt. Er ist wie mein Opa. Wir sitzen oft zusammen, trinken Tee und beschenken uns. 





Er betet auch jedes mal das wir Kinder bekommen sollen|rolleyes

Wir trinken Tee. Wasser das Tage/Wochen rumsteht. Gekocht auf einem Dieselkocher im Container. Das Blechkännchen ist/ besteht aus altem Blech das nur der Rus zusammen hält. Pflanzen aus der Wüste und Gläser aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg ergeben einen wunderbaren Tee der dir die Zunge verbrennt wenn man ihn falsch "schlürft"..

An einem Tag waren wir zusammen an der Lagune und fischten. Der erste grosse Bonefish konnte ich nicht zurücksetzen und musste ihn töten. Saed wollte ihn kochen und mit uns essen. Hm ich lass soviel und alle schrieben zurücksetzen weil ungeniesbar und voller Gräten.. Bonefish/Knochenfisch halt. ABER bei so einer Einladung darfst nicht nein sagen. Das kenne ich.
Kurzum.. in Scheiben geschnitten und "paniert" angebraten aufm Dieselgrill mit Zitrone......einfach lecker.. hätte jetzt gerne Bilder von Zubereitung und in der "Pfanne" gemacht aber des geht da nicht. Das ist restspektlos da und nogo.
Da bedarf es einem harten Magen....

Bissl weg vom Angeln sorry aber so Geschichten müssen auch mal erzählt werden.

Morgen irgendwann gehts weiter..

Bin noch nicht fertig


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Toller spannender Bericht, gerade weil es nicht nur ums anglerische geht. Ich drück deinem Pa die Daumen!


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Hey Benny , hast du wieder die Wüste unsicher gemacht . #6 Die Bilder sehen teilweise aus wie auf Mond oder Mars , jedenfalls wenn das Meer nicht zu sehen ist  .Bonefish kannte ich noch gar nicht .Alles Super ... ,wenn das doofe Riff mit den scharfen Korallen nicht wäre 
Deinem Paps drücke ich grad alle Daumen die ich habe ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Bissl weg vom Angeln sorry aber so Geschichten müssen auch mal erzählt werden.
> 
> Morgen irgendwann gehts weiter..
> 
> Bin noch nicht fertig



Gerade sowas macht das Angeln mit aus..


----------



## Salt (26. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Definitiv eins der wichtigsten Dinge bei unserer Selfmade-Angelei und leider viel zu selten erwähnt, die Gewohnheiten und Bräuche der Locals beachten und respektieren!

Da schließt man echte Freundschaften mit wildfremden Menschen, ich glaube das ist so nur bei sehr wenigen Hobbys möglich.


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Hi, super spannend geschrieben, danke.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es in Ägypten Bonefish gibt, ich dachte, die gibts nur in der Karibik bzw. Florida.
Wieder mal was gelernt.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Vielen Dank für den bebilderten und ausführlichen Bericht! Insbesondere das Drumherum ist interessant und gut beschrieben.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Improvisierter Rutenhalter aus Flasche, Steinen und Sand. Und weil Klocke vergessen einfach Bierstose mit Steinen :q
Funktioniert super#6







Eines Mittags beschliessen wir Ziel 3 anzugehen. Rochen. 
Es ist 15:00 Uhr und wir laufen los. Erstmal vors Hotel. Wir wollen trampen. Prompt hält auch jemand. Ein silberner Peugeot Kombi. Sicher 30 Jahre alt. Er hält an. Ich schau rein ins Auto und denke nur was will der den???;+ Des Auto ist doch rappel voll. Im Kofferraum sitzen 3 Männer!!! Auf der Rückbank nochmal 3!!! Aufm Beifahrersitz sitz ein Mann mit Kind auf dem Schoss und der Fahrer.. Wir bepackt mit all unseren Sachen und der Fahrer meint kommt rein ist doch Platz genug|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also Kind in Kofferraum, der andere Mann quetscht sich auf die Rückband und Frau und ich plus Gepäckt auf den Beifahrersitz:m:vik:. Freundlich wird Frau draufhingewiesen das sie die Türe zuhalten muss:q 

So lustig.. zumal die ja nichtmal Geld wollen für sowas|supergri so lustig. 

Okay an der Lagune erstmal 3 Ruten raus. Bis auf die "Kleine" die liegt bereit falls es raubt. 

An der stärksten fetter Haken mit 3 Sadinen.. Da darf ruhig was ordentliches draufknallen.. die anderen stehen für Bone und co.






Es windet wie die Sau. So brauch ich glatt 190Gramm Grundblei um die Schnur gespannt zu bekommen.

Wir sitzen da und warten auf die Dunkelheit. Haben eindeutig zu wenig an.. Es ist nicht kalt.. Aber mega unangenehm weil der Wind ohne Pause kräftig blässt.#


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*



krallblei schrieb:


> improvisierter rutenhalter aus flasche, steinen und sand. Und weil klocke vergessen einfach bierstose mit steinen :q
> funktioniert super#6


geilster bissanzeiger!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Lange warten wir. Wollen schon gehen.. Ich hol eine Rute rein und pack sie zusammen. Komischerweise hängt an der zweiten Mefo dieser Fisch.. niemand hat was bemerkt........






Hab die schon in grösser beim Spinnfischen gefangen.

Sage zur Frau. Komm die schmeis ich nochmal raus. 10min.. 
Sardine dran und raus damit an die gleiche Stelle. 






Kaum ausgeworfen bimmelt die grosse und ich hör die Shimano laufen:vik:
Renn hin.. Anschlag bedarf es nicht. Egal was dranhängt das ist nicht der 5-10 Kg Rochen. 10 Kg Rochen dort schon an der mittleren Spinn gefangen.. Dauert lang aber kein Hexenwerk .
Ne das ist ne Tischplatte für ne Grossfamilie. 
Ne halbe Stunde gings so.. Abziehen paar Meter und liegenbleiben. Abziehen Pause, Abziehen Pause. Nach weiteren 5 Minuten extremen Druck brauch ich Fraus Hilfe. Die Arme flattern schon. Wir ziehen Tot und Teufel. Des juckt den nicht. Wir ziehen mit allem was geht. Zu zweit|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Duffffff.......Druck weg. Haken verbogen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Dieser Haken verbogen?????? 

Hab hin leider verloren... des gibt es nicht.... Macht aber Lust auf mehr dort.. ********...


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Der letzte Tag war wie ich es kenne. Nachmittags bei Flut die absoluten Riesenwellen. Da bedarf es an grossen Eiern dort zu stehen und zu fischen. Es ist meine letzte Chance auf was grosses am Riff. So zieh ich sämtliche Register. Hab nur die grosse schwere dabei.. nur schwere grosse Köder und meine Fahne.. Hoffe auf Ägyptisches Karma







Ich stehe vorne an der "Kante" und werfe mir die Finger wund. Es ist ein Fischen mit Lachen und Angst haben. 5 Meter vor dir brechen Wellen die grösser sind als du.. 2 Meter plus!!!!!

Auf dem Weg nach vorne











Die Dinger brechen manchmal 2-5 Meter vor dir... Da geht dir echt einer ab.. Die Wellen verlieren allerdings extrem schnell an Wucht.. Manchmal reicht es 3 Meter nach hinten zu spurten. Sehr sehr geil!!!

Ich machs kurz Allah gönnte mir den Fisch des Urlaubs nicht.


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

So des wars soweit mit dem Fischen. Ich hätte an einem Morgen nochmal können.. aber habs gelassen.

Hab aber so noch was interessantes zu erzählen..

An einem Tag als es so schwül und bewölk war gingen wir auf den Steg.. Einfach so.. Wir sitzen da und schauen ins Wasser und sehen kaum Fisch. Allerdings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ca. 300 Meter weit draussen vor dem Hotel.. Es hat null Wellen tobt das Wasser.. Auf einer Fläche vielleicht so gross wie ein Volleyballfeld geht die Post ab.. Wasser spritz und Fische ich würde sagen um die 15-30cm springen in Horden aus dem Wasser!!! Das Wasser kocht... Eine fette mega Frenzie.. Man sieht nix grosses rauben aber man merkt das dort die Post ab geht.. Wir sitzen 20 Minuten da und schauen uns das an.. Es ist soooooo wild.. Man sieht kein Fisch springen z. B. wie ich es bei Thunafrenzies schon gesehen hab. Wir gehen nach 20 Minuten.. wer weis wie lange das noch so ging.. Schnorchelzeug holen und hinschwimmen war nicht drin.. zu weit weg und zu gefährlich. Einfach nur SPEKTAKULÄR.

An einem Tag waren wir doch in der "Stadt" fischen.. wir hocken an den Kanälen und trinken lecker kühles Desperados. Der Kellner frägt ob ich ne Gittare dabei hab..(Rucksack und vorne dran zwei Ruten im Futteral). Ich sage ne wir waren fischen. Er spricht gut Englisch und wir kommen ins Gespräch.

In der Lagunenstadt tobt ab und zu das Wasser auch so.. Da treiben Räuber die Fische in die Lagunen und rauben... Fischen dann dort??? Ich bin sofort dabei.|rolleyes

Als ich Spinnfischen an der Lagune war alleine seh ich fette Fische in 5er Formation in die Lagune schwimmen.. War schon auf dem Rückweg auf den Klippen. Angelzeug weg und wegen Gegenwind auch auch erstmal nicht erreichbar.

Schonmal in einem Auto gesessen ohne Scheiben??? Und dann noch um die 100Km/H gefahren?? Auch das empfehlenswert:vik: Da brauchst kein Botox mehr.. da liegt die Haut straff an

Es gab natürlich drumrum noch viel geiles zu erleben. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin. Auch manchmal muss man(n) aus Respekt einfach die Kamera weglassen.

Ich hoffe der Bericht hat es gefallen.. Auch wenns wiedermal nicht viel Fisch gab|uhoh:

Schau mal noch nach Fotos....

Übrigens ich fliege im Januar wieder hin. Alleine.. Falls jemand Lust hat. Sonne und Meer. Egal was am Ende gelandet wird es ist immer ein Abenteuer.


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Admin kannst Du es so zusammenbasteln das aus allem ein Bericht wird??

Ich danke Dir


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Sehr vooler Bericht. Also muss man zum Bonefischen nicht immer erst in die Karibik  gut zu wissen #6


----------



## Lorenz (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Petri Heil! :m


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Super Bericht - vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Krallblei (29. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*


----------



## W-Lahn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Sehr schöner Bericht Benny! Fettes Bonefish Petri! Bin ebenfalls erstaunt dass man Bonefish in Ägypten fangen kann und dazu noch auf Sardine, Respekt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*



Krallblei schrieb:


>



Tolles Bild Benny, passt perfekt zu deiner Mentalität. Dein Bericht war auch toll zu lesen und ich finde du hast doch auch wieder den ein oder anderen ans Band bekommen. Die Bonefischerei hört sich sehr spannend an! Danke dir für den reich bebilderten Bericht! Im Januar wird alles noch ein Stückchen besser hoffe ich  

PS: Ich hoffe bei deinem Dad geht es langsam mal wieder aufwärts. Drücke auch da stehts die Daumen!!!


----------



## Köfi83 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

klasse Bericht, danke dafür.
 Ägypten würde ich gerne auch mal aber unter aktuellen umständen in solchen Ländern von meiner Liste gestrichen.

 Köfi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Danke, echt geil und nun mit Vorfreude auf den Januar-Bericht.
 Jetzt schon mal viel Erfolg!#6


----------



## Krallblei (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Ich lebe in Deutschland! Die nächste grosse Stadt im Umkreis ist Stuttgart. 150Km entfernt. 
Ich stell mir vor ich muss auf dem Weg zum Flughafen irgendwo parken und mit der Bahn fahren.. Ich hätte wohl mein Messer in der Tasche und wäre allzeit bereit dieses zu benutzen..

In Ägypten fühl ich mich sicher wie nirgenswo!!!!!!!!

Mafisch muschkilla/Keine Probleme

Ihr hört in den Medien in Ägypten wurden 300 Menschen getötet. Aber nicht dort wo Touristen sind. Nein! Dort wo seit 1970 schiess mich tot Krieg herrscht. 

Es ist ein wunderschönes Land mit unentlich netten Leuten.


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Echt schöner Bericht, alle achtung, was ihr da vom Ufer aus so fangt.
Ich bin im Jänner wieder mal von Hamata aus in den Süden Richtung  St. Johns Reef unerwegs, eine Woche offshore, 24 Stunden nur Angeln, essen und aufs Klo gehen, nix anderes, kanns schon gar nimma erwarten.
Die Doggies und GT´s können sich schon mal warm anziehen...
TL
Johannes


----------



## el.Lucio (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Toller Bericht, klasse geschrieben #6.
Jetzt ist die Vorfreude umso größer, fliege in 3 Wochen nach Hurghada :vik:.

Btw: hab da mal ne Frage. Kann man in Ägypten einfach so angeln gehen oder muss man etwas beachten, irgendwelche Papiere erstehen?


|wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Papiere? Nee

War schon öfter in Hurghada. Aber nie am Strand. 
Man spricht von unschönen Riffen und kaum Fisch am Ufer.
Kann dir auch nicht sagen ob man innerhalb von Hurghada überhaput angeln
kann.

Schaust halt mal


----------



## W-Lahn (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ihr hört in den Medien in Ägypten wurden 300 Menschen getötet. Aber nicht dort wo Touristen sind. Nein!



Nur mal zur Info, dieses Jahr wurden im größten, ägyptischen Touristenzentrum (Hurghada) zwei deutsche Urlauberinnen beim sonnenbaden Opfer eines Terroranschlags..


----------



## Krallblei (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Stimmt


----------



## el.Lucio (30. November 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Papiere? Nee
> 
> War schon öfter in Hurghada. Aber nie am Strand.
> Man spricht von unschönen Riffen und kaum Fisch am Ufer.
> ...



Ok, danke. Werd dann Mal schauen und mich vor Ort erkundigen.


----------



## Krallblei (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

In 23 Tagen geht es auf die nächste Tour:vik::vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Ich drück die Daumen dass es wieder eine gelungene Reise wird und freue mich schon wieder auf deine Bilder und Erlebnisse  #6


----------



## Krallblei (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Boar noch 9 Tage dann gehts los:vik::vik::vik::vik:

#:|jump:

zähl schon Sekunden......


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Wir auch, bis zum nächsten Bericht.#6


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Party Party Party

Übermorgen gehts los!!!

Und es gibt vorweg eine Überraschung!!!

Freu freu freu


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

2018 jetzt schon der Knaller!!!

|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Seit einer Stunde hab ich Gänsehaut


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

 Kann ich mir vorstellen. Bin sehr gespannt welche Erlebnisse du diesmal mitbringst, hoffentlich Kapitale


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

Meine Träume wurden war.

Es kommt jemand mit der sich auch dort unten auskennt


----------



## mastercraft (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Bericht*

ne , hast doch noch jemanden gefunden?
 :vik::q|uhoh:


----------

